# My dog keeps trying to move her puppies



## Holley15 (Jul 27, 2017)

My dog had her puppied Monday... That was about 3 days ago... She had 8 of them and everything went smooth.. She likes to stay under my bed though... That's where she slept... And now she's trying to move her puppies there and I just don't think it's safe for them to be under there and I've tried blocking it off bit she still manages to get under there somehow... I just really don't feel like letting her keep them under my bed is safe and I just really don't know how I can keep her from doing it.. I have her in the living room right now bit I have a 1 yr old daughter and she keeps trying to play with the puppies so I'm thinking that's why she wants to move but I really don't have any other place to put her... I thought about maybe putting a blanket over it to give her a little privacy but I'm pretty sure that's just gonna make my little girl even more curious about it. What should I do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Can you not leave them be for now and supervise your daughter so she can't get to the puppies? It must be incredibly stressful for the dam. And you certainly don't want to risk your child getting bitten.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You need to make sure your daughter is kept away from the mum & puppies- there's no reason a one year old should have access to animals without close supervision any way.

I don't understand why people breed their dogs if they haven't got a safe place for them to raise the pups in seclusion & peace.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I never had a bitch try to move pups but my children were in no doubt that mum and pups were to be left in absolute peace.

The fact that your bitch is trying to move her pups to her 'safe' place would suggest that she feels stressed and concerned that her pups are at risk.

Difficult as it is, you must stop your Daughter from touching the pups.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Sweety said:


> The fact that your bitch is trying to move her pups to her 'safe' place would suggest that she feels stressed and concerned that her pups are at risk..


This.

And the reason I suspect that she feels her puppies are at risk is because of your daughters access to them. Or any other humans that are drawn to touch the puppies. At four days old they are vulnerable and the bitch knows this. She should have a whelping box in a safe space away from everybody. I would let her use the bedroom and make it out of bounds. Lock the room if necessary. Your daughter will also be at risk by the way if the bitch decides to go for her. My bitches are extremely protective of their puppies for the first few weeks.

I remember a litter of Jack Russells on the farm whom the bitch moved ...one by one in her mouth (as as kid I was blown away by how careful she was) from out of her kennel to a spot in the corner of a barn (under bales). My mum said to leave her ...and the wee JRT raised them under the hay. 

J


----------



## Holley15 (Jul 27, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> You need to make sure your daughter is kept away from the mum & puppies- there's no reason a one year old should have access to animals without close supervision any way.
> 
> I don't understand why people breed their dogs if they haven't got a safe place for them to raise the pups in seclusion & peace.


Did not breed her on purpose she got out of the house while in heat. This is my first time dealing with a momma dog and puppies so excuse me for not knowing what to do... Kinda why I came to this group for help but thank you for your concern I guess


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Holley15 said:


> Did not breed her on purpose she got out of the house while in heat. This is my first time dealing with a momma dog and puppies so excuse me for not knowing what to do... Kinda why I came to this group for help but thank you for your concern I guess


You came here looking for advice as to why your bitch is moving her pups.

A number of us have told you why - I don't really understand why you're taking offence?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Provide a safe place for mum and pups and keep your docror from touching them and stressing mum out, easier said than done I know. For future reference there is a jab called the mismate jab but that has to be given by the vet early on in the pregnancy.


----------



## Holley15 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sweety said:


> You came here looking for advice as to why your bitch is moving her pups.
> 
> A number of us have told you why - I don't really understand why you're taking offence?


I took offence because they said "I don't understand why ppl breed their dogs without room.".. Like I did this on purpose.. Yes I came here for help and yes a bunch of you have helped me... But I don't need the hatefulness and negativity. I'm just trying to do right by my dog.


----------



## Holley15 (Jul 27, 2017)

If I didn't have so much stored under my bed I wouldn't have a problem with them being under there but there's so much stuff they could get hurt by underneath there... As far as keeping my daughter away from them I'm trying she's gated up and out of reach now... She's very fond of our dog. But our dog hasn't shown any aggression what's so ever towards anybody since she's had them. But she does watch them very cautiously. Bit I did have another question... I changed the bedding cause it had blood all over it... Was that okay to do or are you not suppose to do that? It never occurred to me about the whole having her scent on it I was just trying to help her keep them clean.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Holley15 said:


> I took offence because they said "I don't understand why ppl breed their dogs without room.".. Like I did this on purpose.. Yes I came here for help and yes a bunch of you have helped me... But I don't need the hatefulness and negativity. I'm just trying to do right by my dog.


I haven't seen anyone be hateful to you.

We get so many posters here who have mated their bitches, done no research and then go into a panic when the pups arrive, it is understandable that, sometimes, patience runs out.

I get that your bitch was mated accidentally, but, anyone with a bitch in the house in season has a real responsibility to ensure she is kept safe until her season is over.

However, it's now a done deal and the pups are here, so it's all about doing the best you can for her.

Do you have her on a good quality, complete puppy food and as much to eat as she wants?

Also, as she's nursing a litter of eight, some extra calcium would be good and you can give her cooked, mashed broccoli and sardines for that.

Was this her first season? What breed is she and how old?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Holley15 said:


> If I didn't have so much stored under my bed I wouldn't have a problem with them being under there but there's so much stuff they could get hurt by underneath there... As far as keeping my daughter away from them I'm trying she's gated up and out of reach now... She's very fond of our dog. But our dog hasn't shown any aggression what's so ever towards anybody since she's had them. But she does watch them very cautiously. Bit I did have another question... I changed the bedding cause it had blood all over it... Was that okay to do or are you not suppose to do that? It never occurred to me about the whole having her scent on it I was just trying to help her keep them clean.


Yes, that was the right thing to do.

You should change the bedding daily, as the pups need to be on clean, dry bedding at all times.

Could you move your bitch's whelping box into your bedroom and close the door, so that she feels safe, but your Daughter can't trouble her?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Holley15 said:


> If I didn't have so much stored under my bed I wouldn't have a problem with them being under there but there's so much stuff they could get hurt by underneath there... As far as keeping my daughter away from them I'm trying she's gated up and out of reach now... She's very fond of our dog. But our dog hasn't shown any aggression what's so ever towards anybody since she's had them. But she does watch them very cautiously. Bit I did have another question... I changed the bedding cause it had blood all over it... Was that okay to do or are you not suppose to do that? It never occurred to me about the whole having her scent on it I was just trying to help her keep them clean.


Under the bed is not the place for your bitch and the puppies, regardless of the state. She needs a safe place, away from being pestered by your daughter - the poor girl must be so stressed. If you don't have a whelping box set up, then a crate or you could use a large box with part cut out like a whelping box, in a quite room (that you can keep your daughter out of) and cover it with a blanket.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never had a bitch rear their pups in a living room, they need peace and quiet as your bitch is firmly telling you. It is very unfair on her and the pups to keep her where she is. Under the bed is not suitable because you can't keep an eye on them but a sectioned off bit of a bedroom , if you do not have a spare room, would be ideal. Once the pups have their eyes open and are moving around and aware you can bring them downstairs and let them get used to life. Your daughter really must be kept away from them. Either the bitch will get so fed up she will attack your daughter or she will abandon her pups or just try and do her best and be thoroughly miserable.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you set up a box in your bedroom with 3 high sides and one lower one that mum can step over, a cover over the top, clean dry bedding, food and water bowls just outside it, the dog may well choose that over trying to take the pups under the bed - but block off access under the bed as well. A large cardboard box from a local shop should do, with a waterproof sheet under it to protect the carpet. She must be left in peace.


----------

